# Canon error code U043



## Pilot52 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a Canon MP600 printer. I have tried two separate magenta cartriges with the same results "Error code U043". However, the owner's manual does not address this. Other Web sites I have visited have reported this also, but no one has the solution. By the way, all the other cartriges are OK.


----------

